# I'm moving to Scotland



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Yay, we are moving to Scotland in April, can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Yay, we are moving to Scotland in April, can't wait.


 WHY ? :scared: it hasn't stopped raining for 27 years


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bruce said:


> WHY ? :scared: it hasn't stopped raining for 27 years


 Lol, my wife is disabled and her sister lives there now so it's so she can help out while I am working, and my dad lives in leeds and is getting on so it will be better to be back on the mainland as we are currently in N.Ireland.

We were there in August for a couple of weeks holiday and I got sunburnt so its not that bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Lol, my wife is disabled and her sister lives there now so it's so she can help out while I am working, and my dad lives in leeds and is getting on so it will be better to be back on the mainland as we are currently in N.Ireland.


 where are you heading too?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bruce said:


> where are you heading too?


 Helensburgh/Garelochhead


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bruce said:


> WHY ? :scared: it hasn't stopped raining for 27 years


 You are obviously living in the wrong part, we have many dry & sunny days throughout the year where we are :beach: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Helensburgh/Garelochhead


 beautiful, west coast gets the best weather IMO and the midges are very friendly :laugh:

seriously though, you are minutes away from tranquility :thumbsup:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> You are obviously living in the wrong part, we have many dry & sunny days throughout the year where we are :beach: :biggrin:


 we get sod all here, a couple of settled weeks in April then its back to winter :sadwalk:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bruce said:


> beautiful, west coast gets the best weather IMO and the midges are very friendly :laugh:
> 
> seriously though, you are minutes away from tranquility :thumbsup:
> 
> we get sod all here, a couple of settled weeks in April then its back to winter :sadwalk:


 Yeah, the midges are a tad friendly but I am sure we will get used to them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Raptor said:


> the midges are a tad friendly but I am sure we will get used to them.


 NEVER EVER EVER :rofl: EVER !


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Looking forward to it as the area has some good history and I am wanting to take up metal detecting and bottle digging having found some interesting pieces on the beach there already.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Looking forward to it as the area has some good history and I am wanting to take up metal detecting and bottle digging having found some interesting pieces on the beach there already.


 in the hills above Helensburgh you will find Gold in the streams, you just need a pan and small shovel, you wont get rich, but its there


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bruce said:


> in the hills above Helensburgh you will find Gold in the streams, you just need a pan and small shovel, you wont get rich, but its there


 I am not going to have time to work now you said that, I will definitely look into it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Raptor said:


> I am not going to have time to work now you said that, I will definitely look into it.


 when you get "colour" in the pan forget about your previous life :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bruce said:


> when you get "colour" in the pan forget about your previous life :laugh:


 I am now watching gold panning in Scotland on youtube, getting tips lol.


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

We used to go camping in Gairloch many years ago at the worlds best and most beautiful campsite, I think it was called "The Sands", always wanted to back there with my wife but if you can't plug in your hair straighteners she isn't interested. It's a place of spectacular beauty, and yes, my dad used to poach the lochs up in the hills and panned for gold as well. Good luck with your move and welcome to Scotland., jealous!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I worked on gas pipelines in the early 90's up in Scotland what beautiful landscape scenery but @Bruce is correct about the weather I remember it raining horizontally a few times.

Also worked on a small pipeline at Dalmeny just near the Forth Road Bridge , a few drunken nights in Inverkeithing I cant remember that well happened on that pipeline :thumbsup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Helensburgh/Garelochhead


 If its Garelochead you'll need a brolly. It can be dry in Kilcreggan and Helensburgh but the hill at Faslane always causes the rain to fall on Garelochead. Honest. I live about 3 miles away.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope your job in Scotland is nothing to do with the Oil industry. Just been watching the news 65,000 jobs gone in the last year oil rigs mothballed or scrapped and food banks in Aberdeen. Thats a disaster for Scotland and I cant see the oil price going back over the $100 a barrel it needs to be for the oil companies to start work again. My sister lives in West Lothian and she has noticed the slump in jobs in engineering.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Bruce said:


> WHY ? :scared: it hasn't stopped raining for 27 years


 Think you'll find that's nearer 42 years :laugh: :toot:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bruce said:


> WHY ? :scared: it hasn't stopped raining for 27 years





> Think you'll find that's nearer 42 years :laugh: :toot:


 You are obviously both living in the wrong parts :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Raptor said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You are obviously living in the wrong part :biggrin:


 i agree :yes:

it is Tinto hill that dictates our weather patterns in the area


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hills do make a difference, sometimes. :biggrin:

Down in North Stoke we sometimes avoid rain and snow from the East due to being at the foot of the Pennines.

But the [email protected] comes in like [email protected]@ery from the West.

Bloody Yanks! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Stan said:


> Hills do make a difference, sometimes. :biggrin:
> 
> Down in North Stoke we sometimes avoid rain and snow from the East due to being at the foot of the Pennines.
> 
> ...


 one dirty great Trump and look what happens :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> one dirty great Trump and look what happens :yes:


 We escaped most of it, I suspect our old holiday haunt in Rhyl and points West got the brunt?

Sorry Wales. :wink:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I don't work in the oil industry so no worries there. I am also hoping to get back into climbing as it looks like there are some challenging routes around Arrochar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

Raptor said:


> I don't work in the oil industry so no worries there. I am also hoping to get back into climbing as it looks like there are some challenging routes around Arrochar.


 the Cobbler, is incredible, the views from the top are ones i will never forget :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You are obviously living in the wrong part, we have many dry & sunny days throughout the year where we are :beach: :biggrin:


 Yes, that lovely part of Scotland, called 'Devon'..... :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

artistmike said:


> Yes, that lovely part of Scotland, called 'Devon'..... :biggrin:


 I went there on my honeymoon in `79, not a bad place but not a patch Scotland :biggrin:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I went there on my honeymoon in 79, not a bad place but not a patch Scotland :biggrin:


 Funnily enough I spent one of my honeymoon's in Scotland and have often re-visited Loch Lomond and that area as a result, as I'm very fond of the area, great fishing too ! ..


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Raptor said:


> I don't work in the oil industry so no worries there. I am also hoping to get back into climbing as it looks like there are some challenging routes around Arrochar.


 Thats a relief. Its a worrying thing we all want cheap Petrol for the motor and Gas for the central heating but sometimes forget someone pays for it along the line.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

artistmike said:


> Funnily enough I spent one of my honeymoon's in Scotland and have often re-visited Loch Lomond and that area as a result, as I'm very fond of the area, great fishing too ! ..


 We live in the Loch Lomond & Trossachs National Park, though we`ve not yet visited Loch Lomond itself :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not today, we have whiteout blizzy snow on and off all morning, NO dancing since Wednesday - - withdrawal symptoms setting in, Mrs Mel making soup so we can stay in all weekend - - STILL waiting for this new GREAT grandchild :watch:


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

A mate of mine moved up there 18 months ago and loves it.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

royalwitcheese said:


> A mate of mine moved up there 18 months ago and loves it.
> 
> Good luck.


 blumin immigrants artytime:


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Bruce said:


> blumin immigrants artytime:


 Ha ha, his missus is Scottish so only half of an immigration. Up the Kelpies!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

royalwitcheese said:


> Ha ha, his missus is Scottish so only half of an immigration. Up the Kelpies!!


 to be fair my missus is English :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Enjoy, I have cousin that lives there, nice part of the world.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A few of the local views...














































& the view from my bedroom window (admittedly cropped to remove the houses opposite)










By comparison this was the view from my old bedroom in Leicester...










Guess which view I prefer? :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

We moved to Wales. Though have friends in Scotland. Had to get out of England. Though at first it felt like going back 30 or 40 years in time. Not to bad now as England as pretty much managed to destroy itself with knackered roads and run down town centres. Though I still sometimes end up like Hugh Grant in this. :laugh:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A few of the local views...


 Some very nice pictures. Shame about that bloke spoiling this one! artytime:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

lewjamben said:


> Some very nice pictures. Shame about that bloke spoiling this one! artytime:


 You`re right! The scruffy bugger wouldn`t move - I kept thinking he would because he kept looking at his watch :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

artistmike said:


> Funnily enough I spent one of my honeymoon's in Scotland and have often re-visited Loch Lomond and that area as a result, as I'm very fond of the area, great fishing too ! ..


 That makes me think of an episode of Dad's Army. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A few of the local views...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice but no good to me, I'm a townie can't be more than a couple of hundred yards from the local amenities.

A while back when I was thinking about giving up the rat race I rented an old cottage on my own in the middle of nowhere and it cost me a fortune in taxis to get back and forward to and from the boozer.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`re right! The scruffy bugger wouldn`t move - I kept thinking he would because he kept looking at his watch :laugh:


 Weee neds, eh? :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Raptor said:


> Yay, we are moving to Scotland in April, can't wait.


 The roads go both ways :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Nice but no good to me, I'm a townie can't be more than a couple of hundred yards from the local amenities.
> 
> A while back when I was thinking about giving up the rat race I rented an old cottage on my own in the middle of nowhere and it cost me a fortune in taxis to get back and forward to and from the boozer.


 I spent most of my life living in or near various towns and cities,it`s a real pleasure to come back home to great scenery, peace & quiet, clean air & friendly people :biggrin:

As for amenities- this place has all I need :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> That makes me think of an episode of Dad's Army. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 it sounded like private Godfrey :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> it sounded like private Godfrey :laugh:


 




It took a while to figure out which episode it was, it's been a long time. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

the BBC has blocked it in this country :scared: BRITISH BROADCASTING CORPORATION ! Scotland is part of Britain


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> the BBC has blocked it in this country :scared: BRITISH BROADCASTING CORPORATION ! Scotland is part of Britain


 Oh for ****'s sake!

Later,
William

Try this one:






Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

nope........... king blocked again :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> nope........... king blocked again :laugh:


 Anyway, it was the episode "If The Cap Fits". As a result of the usual comical misadventures by the end of the programme Col. Mainwaring finds himself unexpectedly having to play the bagpipes. He explains he honeymooned in Scotland where the nights were long and there was nothing else for him to do but learn the pipes. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Anyway, it was the episode "If The Cap Fits". As a result of the usual comical misadventures by the end of the programme Col. Mainwaring finds himself unexpectedly having to play the bagpipes. He explains he honeymooned in Scotland where the nights were long and there was nothing else for him to do but learn the pipes. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 if he honeymooned in the summer the nights are short :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> if he honeymooned in the summer the nights are short :yes:


 It must have been in the winter in the Highlands. The name was Inversomethingmadeupsounding. :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> It must have been in the winter in the Highlands. The name was Inversomethingmadeupsounding. :yes:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I got a headache driving in Wales. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

Stan said:


> I got a headache driving in Wales. :laugh:


 oh you and me both.

with respect to our welsh friends, sometimes it is just time for a language to die out


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> oh you and me both.
> 
> with respect to our welsh friends, sometimes it is just time for a language to die out


 Perhaps runic place names would be easier. You still couldn't read them, but you wouldn't try either. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

i am off to here and here tomorrow


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

:laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> oh you and me both.
> 
> with respect to our welsh friends, sometimes it is just time for a language to die out


 I hope not, let's keep the Welsh language alive, but inclusive. Not insular. :wink:

One thing I hate about this country is that the component nations are bent on being insulated from each other and our traditions, when we have a shared history of trade and culture.

We have taken in people from other nations for years, many of them helped defend these islands. :wink:

The problem is that we are still too tribal, in the face of a universal threat. IMHHO.

When people feel threatened, they cleave to their nation, their community and finally, their families.

If we don't want to feel threatened, we have to do something about it, before we only have family to rely on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

Stan said:


> I hope not, let's keep the Welsh language alive, but inclusive. Not insular. :wink:
> 
> One thing I hate about this country is that the component nations are bent on being insulated from each other and our traditions, when we have a shared history of trade and culture.
> 
> ...


 i have the same view on Scottish Gaelic, it is only spoken in the remotest of places, if it were of any importance it would be part of the curriculum in all Scottish Schools, its not and its not IMHO


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There are two or three Scottish and Irish Gaelic derivations spoken in Eastern Canada that are not spoken in the originating locations in the U.K. anymore.

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> There are two or three Scottish and Irish Gaelic derivations spoken in Eastern Canada that are not spoken in the originating locations in the U.K. anymore.
> 
> Later,
> William


 I suspect that's evolution, or more likely, expediency?

I have trouble understanding Newfie's. most Canadian's will probably have a similar problem. :biggrin:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Stan said:


> I got a headache driving in Wales. :laugh:


 Try getting raised in Welsh, then you will know a headache. Had to learn everything twice lol.



Bruce said:


> oh you and me both.
> 
> with respect to our welsh friends, sometimes it is just time for a language to die out


 I love knowing Welsh. Easy language, its only hard once someone knows English first.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> There are two or three Scottish and Irish Gaelic derivations spoken in Eastern Canada that are not spoken in the originating locations in the U.K. anymore.
> 
> Later,
> William


 wow, you learn something new every day, i assume this stems from the early colonists?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> wow, you learn something new every day, i assume this stems from the early colonists?


 Yes it does. There are some extremely remote areas that didn't change very much until after the wars. The usage dwindled greatly but there has been a conscious effort to teach a few of the young before they leave to go to university or find work. It is the real thing compared to the unique pastiche of Scottish and Irish Gaelic, English and a touch of Caribbean that is spoken frequently in Newfoundland.

Later,
William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> I suspect that's evolution, or more likely, expediency?
> 
> I have trouble understanding Newfie's. most Canadian's will probably have a similar problem. :biggrin:


 It's not always easy, especially if they've been drinking. :wink: After you listen for a few minutes you can usually extrapolate the meaning of the unrecognisable parts. :laugh: Even well educated city people will slip into hard elongated "ARRR" sounds like what people think pirates do.

Later,
William


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> It's not always easy, especially if they've been drinking. :wink: After you listen for a few minutes you can usually extrapolate the meaning of the unrecognisable parts. :laugh: Even well educated city people will slip into hard elongated "ARRR" sounds like what people think pirates do.


 Speaking of language and cultures etc. Why do Canadians say " FOR SURE " at the end of every sentence, eat waffles and syrup which is like a desert for breakfast and want a tip for everything. My sister went there to get married and she said those things, I didn't google it, the area was Fraser valley.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bruce said:


> oh you and me both.
> 
> with respect to our welsh friends, sometimes it is just time for a language to die out


 I`m sorry but I completely disagree with that statement,as taken to it`s logical conclusion everyone on the planet should give up their culture & history & just learn to speak either English or Mandarin.



xellos99 said:


> Try getting raised in Welsh, then you will know a headache. Had to learn everything twice lol.


 I first started school in the late 1950s in Blaenau Ffestiniog, I gather, Trina, my next eldest sibling, and myself developed a strange hybrid Welsh/English language which no one else could understand :laugh:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sorry but I completely disagree with that statement,as taken to it`s logical conclusion everyone on the planet should give up their culture & history & just learn to speak either English or Mandarin.


 In 50 years time when China has bought everything including our souls we will have to learn Mandarin so we can understand what our colonial masters are shouting at us.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

fastmongrel said:


> In 50 years time when China has bought everything including our souls we will have to learn Mandarin so we can understand what our colonial masters are shouting at us.


 I won`t be around in 50 years time so it`ll be SEP :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sorry but I completely disagree with that statement,as taken to it`s logical conclusion everyone on the planet should give up their culture & history & just learn to speak either English or Mandarin.


 problem is there are not enough people speaking or learning it, if all Scottish schools promoted it then i would be all for it, but they dont, it is almost exclusively the islands and highlands. our primary School promoted Glaswegian slang FFS and thought they were being so smart, i hate Glasgow slang, its funny in comedy sketches, but on the street it just sounds lazy and uneducated...which it probably is........nawwhitameanannat? why try and preserve that "culture" and not the real one?

when you have so few people doing something deemed "important" it then carries a certain snobbery and becomes divisive, Scotland is no longer a Gaelic speaking region/country and its too late to change things now, its sad, but what do you do?



fastmongrel said:


> In 50 years time when China has bought everything including our souls we will have to learn Mandarin so we can understand what our colonial masters are shouting at us.


 and my name shall be "wunhunglow" :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh, well we`ll just have to agree to differ on this one Bruce.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh, well we`ll just have to agree to differ on this one Bruce.


 absolutely, just my opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> In 50 years time when China has bought everything including our souls we will have to learn Mandarin so we can understand what our colonial masters are shouting at us.


 Our future relatives will have plenty of time to learn it when they are forced to go to school for 12 hours a day. If they don't behave like perfect pupils then it's off to military run dumps that march them all day and force to stare at a spot while standing for hours. oh and no tv or anything of the sort


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

xellos99 said:


> Our future relatives will have plenty of time to learn it when they are forced to go to school for 12 hours a day. If they don't behave like perfect pupils then it's off to military run dumps that march them all day and force to stare at a spot while standing for hours. oh and no tv or anything of the sort


 I think the Glaswegians might have something to say about that...










:laugh:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Bruce said:


> and my name shall be "wunhunglow" :yes:


 and my name shall be Long Wang


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think the Glaswegians might have something to say about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i am Glaswegian and i can tell you a real Glaswegian would a lot more damage than that, clearly just a wannabe artytime:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I spent most of my life living in or near various towns and cities,it`s a real pleasure to come back home to great scenery, peace & quiet, clean air & friendly people :biggrin:
> 
> As for amenities- this place has all I need :thumbsup:


 Fresh air is one thing we do get, the North Sea is a 100 yards away at the bottom of the street.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

xellos99 said:


> Speaking of language and cultures etc. Why do Canadians say " FOR SURE " at the end of every sentence, eat waffles and syrup which is like a desert for breakfast and want a tip for everything. My sister went there to get married and she said those things, I didn't google it, the area was Fraser valley.


 I've never been to British Columbia but that sort of thing isn't unusual in areas with tourism (anywhere you go). Now as far as "for sure" is concerned, I think this catchphrase was the replacement for "no problem". :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> I've never been to British Columbia but that sort of thing isn't unusual in areas with tourism (anywhere you go). Now as far as "for sure" is concerned, I think this catchphrase was the replacement for "no problem". :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I never noticed the "for sure" thing in Vancouver, but I have noticed nearly all F1 drivers saying it. (you will too now, sorry :laugh: )


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> I never noticed the "for sure" thing in Vancouver, but I have noticed nearly all F1 drivers saying it. (you will too now, sorry :laugh: )


 I've noticed it is often pronounced "fur schurrr". :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

where we live every sentence is finished with "Ken"

how you doin Ken

nice day Ken

how are you.....................i am allright ken

or do you Ken where i can get some milk Ken :biggrin:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Bruce said:


> where we live every sentence is finished with "Ken"
> 
> how you doin Ken
> 
> ...


 Very odd, there is a rare one down south wales too. "mush" as demonstrated in this song by an unknown idiot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> Very odd, there is a rare one down south wales too. "mush" as demonstrated in this song by an unknown idiot.


 isle of Man used "like"

how are you like


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well at least it`s not as bad as Leicester where the locals can`t tell the difference between human beings and waterfowl...

"Ay up me duck!!" :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

Glasgow...............nawwhitameanannat? ..

translates to: do you know what i mean and all that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline has just told me of a couple of her Irish Grandmother's sayings:

When her Gran was in a dither she would say: "I`m all through-other!" :laugh:

When there was a storm brewing her Gran would say: "it`s getting very grey over Bill`s mother`s" :wacko:

To this day Bill's identity remains a mystery... artytime:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Well we had a party last night and got rid of a few large furniture items, going to do a few car boot sales and get rid of the little stuff.

Full steam ahead.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> We live in the Loch Lomond & Trossachs National Park, though we`ve not yet visited Loch Lomond itself :biggrin:


 We stayed at the Duck Bay Marina hotel for the nieces wedding and it was something else to wake up and see those mountains.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well at least it`s not as bad as Leicester where the locals can`t tell the difference between human beings and waterfowl...
> 
> "Ay up me duck!!" :laugh:


 That's common in Stoke too. :wink:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Caroline has just told me of a couple of her Irish Grandmother's sayings:
> 
> When her Gran was in a dither she would say: "I`m all through-other!" :laugh:
> 
> ...


 It's looking Black o'er Bill's mother's is/ was common here too.

Strange how phrases travel, innit. :laugh:


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

This thread made me watch this...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m reminded of a phrase sometimes used in my old job in Leicester when describing someone - "Normal for Coalville" :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

I was waiting for the "Elevun" lift, brilliant....


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Helensburgh/Garelochhead





Alas said:


> If its Garelochead you'll need a brolly. It can be dry in Kilcreggan and Helensburgh but the hill at Faslane always causes the rain to fall on Garelochead. Honest. I live about 3 miles away.


 Me too, I am mid way between Helensburgh and Cardross.

View from the living room windae..


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Found out today I have a job waiting for me.

Its not full time but its a start.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I have 6 days left to work here then all go.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Gid luck!

2 kinds o people in this life...............Scottish and those that wannabe !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Biker said:


> Me too, I am mid way between Helensburgh and Cardross.
> 
> View from the living room windae..


 That looks a bit flat, things are a wee bit more lumpy around here...










The view from my bedroom windae ..










:biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Richy said:


> Gid luck!
> 
> 2 kinds o people in this life...............Scottish and those that wannabe !


 I suspect Yorkshire folk would disagree, but are too polite to reply. :laugh:

As a Staffordshire bloke, I'll say I've always been comfy with my heritage. :wink:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Stan said:


> I suspect Yorkshire folk would disagree, but are too polite to reply. :laugh:
> 
> As a Staffordshire bloke, I'll say I've always been comfy with my heritage. :wink:


 I'm from Yorkshire but my grandad was from Lesmahagow, best of both worlds.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I'm from Yorkshire but my grandad was from Lesmahagow, best of both worlds.


 I don't do the tribal stuff, most of my family has lived in North Staffordshire for a very long time, but from whence they originally came, I know not. And I don't care, to be honest.

My three Great uncles were Guardsmen, Coldstream, Scots and Welsh. They were born in Stoke, but were probably chosen for the Guards because they were tall. :angry:

Two of them came home.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

And we are here.

been here a couple of days now and it feels like a holiday at the moment.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, I hope you settle in ok, and enjoy your new situation.

Have you gone rusty yet? [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Well, I hope you settle in ok, and enjoy your new situation.
> 
> Have you gone rusty yet? [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


 Lol, cracking day today, was a bit wet yesterday though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Raptor said:


> And we are here.
> 
> been here a couple of days now and it feels like a holiday at the moment.


 hope you are settling in and it continues to feel like a holiday for years to come :thumbsup:


----------

